# Wierd shuffling noise coming from my comp.



## Marge Simpson

Hi, I just signed up, been lurking around a while now... 

For a couple weeks now i've been hearing a wierd shuffling noise coming from the speakers of my computer. The sound is like someone shuffling cards or something. This is coming from the speakers.. this is not a hardware sound... I don't know if I'm making sense or if you understand what I mean. 

has anyone here ever heard of anything like this and know what it could be. Yesterday I ran a virus scan, ad-aware, trendmicro, hijackthis and cwshredder and everything seems clean. 

I'm kindof freaked out by this thing, please let me know if you have any idea what this might be. 

Thanx


----------



## tristan

If it is a static sound than you have a grounding problem in your case. If you are comfortable looking inside the computer see if any excess wires are touching the case and if you are using the plug from the front of your case than follow the wires from the front of the case to the board and check to make sure they are seated properly.


----------



## nomav6

cell phones will sometimes cause this


----------



## alienationware

*a ghost in the machine...*

Sounds like you have a ghost in the machine...

Quick, contact the X-Files!!! 

I'm just kidding...

If the problem still persist... It's probably the speaker...  The soldering may have gone loose inside the amplifier circuit board...  Is it made from China?


----------



## Marge Simpson

alienationware said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a ghost in the machine...
> 
> Quick, contact the X-Files!!!
> 
> I'm just kidding...
> 
> If the problem still persist... It's probably the speaker...  The soldering may have gone loose inside the amplifier circuit board...  Is it made from China?



haha 

From china?? Don't know.. it's an IBM thinkpad... I guess I'll have to ask someone to listen to it and tell me what it could be.. 

Thanx for your help guys


----------



## leotangcw

**** !(Excuse me !)
Do you think that all the bad things are made in China?
I am Chinese!
I think this problem maybe you did not  forbid  Lienin or anyother voice  like Mic  et.
Or you could update your soundcard drivers.


----------



## Lorand

The "Made in China" label doesn't mean that that product is bad, since most of electronic components are made in China. For example, the HP Pavillion series sold in US are made entirely in China, only the cardboard box containing the computer is made in US (or neither that  ).


----------



## Praetor

LOL yeah ... a classic case of the "take it with a grain of salt"


----------

